# Fellow Sufferers--A Question



## unreal88 (Jan 16, 2014)

What is the best advice someone has given you about DP/DR?

I'm trying to write a self-help book and I'm looking for reassuring wisdom, healing thoughts, etc. Please share your experiences!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

"This too shall pass"


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I remember the early days when I first started experiencing Depersonalization and Derealization. I had intense panic attacks and anxiety which landed me in the Emergency many a time. After a while, I eventually overcame the anxiety that came with DPDR. I recall reading about an old tale, from a Chinese Monk or something along those lines. He apparently had some form of what we would call DPDR, mind you, the story took place hundreds of years ago. The one thing I really remember from this old tale was the self-affirming practice this Old man used. He would ask himself out loud, "Do I exist?" and then proceed to affirmatively answer aloud, "YES! I certainly do!".

Now this was many years ago for me, So I cannot remember where I read this, and it might not be word for word, but the last part has always stuck with me over the years. Whenever I get any sort of weird DP/DR feeling, I think of this self-affirming practice and use it.

I know it might sound stupid or weird, but it really has helped me a few times.

I hope this qualifies as advice, given from some old story, from some old man.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2015)

"You are not alone."


----------



## unreal88 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! You guys are the best.


----------

